# scilab gui broken



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

```
$ scilab
(zterm:1049): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_set_geometry_hints: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed

(zterm:1049): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_resize: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed

(zterm:1049): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_freeze_toplevel_updates_libgtk_only: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed

(zterm:1049): Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_thaw_toplevel_updates_libgtk_only: assertion `private->update_and_descendants_freeze_count > 0' failed
```

since gtk update to 2.16.0 (and i have last update 2.16.1)

scilab can be launched in terminal
but gtk interface isn't working
Main window is created, but then nothing shows


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

Did you rebuild scilab after the gtk update?


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

Yup, and dependencies


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

Looking at these http://groups.google.com/groups/sea...+GDK_IS_WINDOW+failed&btnG=Search&sitesearch=

It doesn't look like those messages are the cause of the window not showing anything.


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

Frankly, i don't care much about gui... I can use console interface just as easy.... I just wanted others (& developers/porters) to know


----------

